# Hot GLue contest?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It would be interesting next contest to see what creative things people could do with hot glue, eh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You have to stop drinking! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Fru Fru drinks for everyone!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll take 2 please!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

There are only so many Hot Glue Boogers you can make in a lifetime.
I'll still stay for a Fru Fru Drink,if you dont mind.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

No fru fru here ,,,gimme some good hard liquor please.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sickie...Is this just your way to get Lilly to come up with more HOT ideas.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh! A pun!  I SOOOOOO want to experiment with hot glue ideas, but I can't right now. I'll be free to soon, I hope.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So you want to start a contest, but have no time to compete? Just plug in that gun and burn some fingers!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I do have an idea for a hot glue project...so if you get a contest started, I will give it a go.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

If there be a prize I will participate, I needs Bluckies to work on for my haunt. So if the prize is maybe 5 bluckies or something like that, I'll try my hand at it. Oh and I agree with Lilly, give me a nice Hairy Buffalo to go.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Had to look that up ( hairy buffalo) Ghastly.....sounds good and powerful
will it mix with orange juice instead of punch?

funny beelce...but I do have a few prototypes I'm working on already


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

It's overpowerful, the thing is, you don't taste the alcahol, you tast the punch. I don't know if it can be substitiuted but you're welcome to try . I just thought that if this contest was taking place, we might aswell give some prizes out that benefit our haunts ^.^.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, we could just make this into a "see what the heck you can do with hot glue" type of thread.


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I accept ye challenge and I will try my best to make something that will blow your socks off. I want to see someone create a full skeleton. That'd take about 500 glue sticks I'd wager.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The only non-glue thing I do with it currently is to use it for making eyes. I took the idea from Born2Haunt.com, after being unsure how I would otherwise want to mount LED eyes... since bare LEDs in a skull look like crap, IMHO. 

I LOVE the milky-white semi-spherical eyeballs that can be done this way.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Sickie, I think this is a great idea!!!

At my make and take, SI brought around different types of glue sticks: glow in the dark, green and red. I agree that there is a lot that can be done with them.

I'll join in and see what I can come up with - even though I'm not very creative!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This thread ought to be very interesting indeed!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sickie good idea ..you know this is right up my alley.. I have a few pics of things I am working on ..
as soon as i get them in my photo bucket I will put them up .
they ar enot finished.... just parts


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lilly, I'll love seeing your "parts."


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok here is my shedding snake skin







,









my large snake so far... partly ( in blacklight to see lines better)







,


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the start of my skull ..need to cut top off and reposition that ..








hand..next ones i want to add a wire so they are bendable


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like those hands gal!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks guy..LOL
I traced my hand then drew the line where I wanted it inside. then went over it with a sharpie turned paper over and went over the part that seeped thru ..now you have 2 sides.
did each side with the glue then put the 2 together for thicker hands.
draw the line for your knuckles too or they won't line up.
set paper under parchment and glue the one side , turn paper over and do other.. 
If adding wire place on one half add thin glue line to that and then set other half on.
you can paint these white or dry brush white then light stain them..for more bone look.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

i layed down to thick brown grocery bags andgot a hot glue stick and put hot glue onto the hot glue stick. Then, you press the hot-glued stick down on the paper and over whatever your cobwebbing .

Tips:
mash the hot glue down a few times so it becomes stringy.
and
dont immediately start pressing the hot glue on the paper, because it will be runny and not as stringy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat Austin. I always enjoy seeing new creative ways poeple do their arts!

This thread has prompted me to do something I wasn't gonna do for a while longer because I wanted to get more products first, but I have to start sometime. If anyone is interested, check this out. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7260


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, nothing to show lately? Well, I got out the red HG and did a few quick projects to experiment...

Last year we had a group buy on banks, so I decided to try SI HG Corpsing on it. Also, I found small plastic skulls about the size of a quarter at Michaels and thought I woulod try the same thing. Yes, I know, try some stain for the background, but like I said these were quick, and I just may use that small one for a G.I. Joe head. hehehheeeeee









A quick knife through skull. (I had to remove the knife before my wife saw what I had done with her cheap cutlery and killed me!)

















A thick bead of glue so it would run and look like blood...









I wonder if this culd be used for quick prosthetics? After all, it is flexible. I just laid it on my arm, but if the top were thin enough and adhesive placed on the back...?









Anybody else?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually Sickie that skull I am making looked pretty good as a mask before I attached it together..
I am sure you could make pieces ..not sure if adhesive would melt the glue though,
I don't think applying the glue directly to your skin is good idea though LOL
you could make a fake arm persay with parchment and newspaper stuffed in it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

p.s that red glue looks pretty cool...
so now you need to go to some rummage sales for a few knives...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Aint that the truth! I think I'm turning into a hot glue junkie! LOL I'm thinking that the green could look pretty cool as moss...?

I'm hoping to experiment with it within the next couple days...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a cheap glue gun but how do you do hot glue stuff for props?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There's several ways, skeletonowl. You can a glue gun and apply it thick and let it drip, use it in molds and it takes on the decorative shapes, stipple it and it gets hilly brillo padish, draw it into shapes to create bat skeletons or other 3-d sculptures, etc. Just call me Mr. HG! LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What kind of material will the hot glue NOT stick to so it may be peeled off.
I think a thread for hot glue and projects with it is a good idea and a list of HG how-to's. Nice work Sickie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Bone dancer. I think a thread on HG is long overdue. Lilly got me started thinking about it, and now I can't stop thinking about how versatile it is!

Basically, things that are cold and non-porus make it hard for HG to stick to it. As an example, a metal pot. The HG will stick to it, but it can be peeled off. It can be applied to glass or a mirror and peeled off as well.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info Sickie. Believe it or not I found a HG gun yesterday in the closet that my mother had bought years ago. It's a Parker GR-60 that used 1/2 glue sticks. I have no idea of the wattage although it say the tip get to 380 degrees.
Anyway, I think I would like to get some of the UV sticks and maybe a couple of each of the other colors that were in the link to your post. PM me with the info you need.
Maybe not this year, but it will give me something to play with over the winter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

PM coming your way.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Made my first HG mold yesterday. I took a small plastic skelly head and covered only the front half with hot glue. Once the glue set, I then carefully pulled it off. I put more HG over the outside to make sure the mold was solid. I then made a tiny batch of plaster of paris and poured it in the mold. After it sat for about 2 hours I removed it from the HG mold. Worked great!
I also experimented with making wings on a piece of foil. I first made the outline of the wings with a pen and then just simply started appling HG in a swirling motion inside the pen lines. It set for about 1 min. and I was able to remove most of the foil backing.
Thanks Lily and Sickie for all the ideas on HG.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank YOU for sharing BC! I think Lilly shared that wax paper may work better than foil. I don't know if it would help or not, but many molds we use a mold release...I wonder if a thin coat of vaseline or a quick spray of Pam on a hard surface (or tin foil) would allow a better release...or would it "float" and slide too much while gunning? hmmmmmm....

I would love for you to share some pics of your hot glue mold!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sickie, I tried spraying the foil with Pam and the hot glue just slid all over the place. I then tried wax paper but couldn't get the hot glue shape off of it. I just tried a piece of clear acetate plastic and the hot glue stuck big time. I'm attempting to make a celtic type knot design for a mirror project I'm working on and have resorted to making a ton of copies of the knot and hot glue over the design directly onto to the paper. Once I have the pattern all hot glued, I'll cut the excess paper away.
Ok, gotta get the camera out as I totally forgot to take any pics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just saw your other thread on how you did it. Very creative, BC! I'm thinking of adding a bunch of HG projects to my web site. Many people don't realize how versatile HG is!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

try parchment paper used for cooking, it is a silicon impregnated paper


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah use the parchment paper it won't stick to that..
also if you do need to do something say on a pot for curves as Sickie said you can tape the paper to it and then glue it.
I have a few molds made of plaster for hot glue..first I tried vaseline for release but that is not very good. also tried the pam same thing..
I found if you dampen the plaster with plain ole water that was the best.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

BC make your main copy of the knot then place it under the parchment .. then you do not need to keep making the 'stencil"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, just so everybody has a chance, I'm donating 40 colored sticks of hot clue to the MM contest. It's my way of supporting this great forum Z-F created.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's another project I did today. I call this my Dragon Tile.
It's a 1/4 in thick piece of white beaded styrofoam. 1 paper cut out of a dragon that I got online in coloring pages.
I used a 10w low temp glue gun to adhere the dragon cut to the stryofoam following all the edges of the picture. After the outline was done I then went back and traced over the interior lines of the dragon with the glue gun. Once all that was done, I went back and filled in areas that needed more glue height.
Sprayed the entire styrofoam and dragon pic with Krylon Crafter's Metallic Silver spray. Once that dried, I then used a brilliant green acrylic paint and painted the paper part of the dragon with a small paint brush.
Once all the paint dried I then took acrylic metallic gold and using a sponge brushes flat side carefully rubbed it over the high spots of the glue. I then painted the styrofoam all black. I'm planning on putting a coat of high gloss exterior varnish over the entire project to seal it all and keep it weather proof.

Now I just need to figure out how to use it. Was thinking about possibly doing another one but in reverse image and using for a wall decoration with shelf inbetween. Other possible uses might be for a tile on the front of a fireplace built for the haunt. Maybe a column decoration?????
Any suggestions?????

Hot Glue Dragon Tile pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! I can easily imagine pictures of dragons, magical creatures, skulls, candles, with flames, lighting bolts, etc. All over a creamation chamber, fireplace, etc.

Heck, I can even picture these raised images on witch bottles in the cupboard!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm soooo stoked!!!! After searching forever for UV blacklight glow hot glue sticks, I'm finally offering them for sale! 








Anybody have any craft ideas for them? One of my friends and I were talking about using them for eyes, and having them glow with the blacklight. They actually glow pretty bright. Any other ideas?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm soooo stoked!!!! After searching forever for UV blacklight glow hot glue sticks, I'm finally offering them for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the eye idea, especially with the uv glue. I made some eyes with glue using a pingpong ball as the mold, now if I only had this glue when I did it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder how this would look in your new foam filled prop's eyes or if it would be too much for a skull?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

how bout UV cobwebs through a nice homemade hot glue webber?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey folks, Scary1 sent me some pics of what he did with my UV hot glue. I love what he did!



















Way to go Strange1!!!


----------

